# Retaining clip pliers



## Aukai (Apr 2, 2020)

I was fighting with my circle clip retainers this morning, and my old internal, and external pliers were a bit frustrating. I've been online, and sets for 20 dollars do not interest me, and sets for 175 dollars are not needed for as much as I need them. What is your go to reasonably priced decent quality set?


----------



## davidpbest (Apr 2, 2020)

*Try these. *


----------



## Aukai (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Apr 2, 2020)

I also have a few of those same ones.  They are very nice.  No jaw twisting and solid feeling.
I got them from  mc master.

Joe


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 2, 2020)

I’m all for nice tools but I often like to spend less when possible. I recently found the combo internal-external pliers with changeable tips to be too flexible for an internal ring I was using and bought these, which look like a less-expensive version of the ones above and did the trick perfectly for me. 






						Glarks 4Pcs 7-Inch Internal/External Circlip Plier Snap Ring Pliers with 4Pcs Precision Pick and Hook Set for Ring Remover Retaining and Remove Hoses, Gaskets - - Amazon.com
					

Glarks 4Pcs 7-Inch Internal/External Circlip Plier Snap Ring Pliers with 4Pcs Precision Pick and Hook Set for Ring Remover Retaining and Remove Hoses, Gaskets - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------



## rwm (Apr 2, 2020)

Tangentially, what is a good tool for removing e-clips? I usually just grab them with pliers but is there a better way?
Robert


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 2, 2020)

I must have six sets of retaining ring pliers (many USA-made).  The reason I have so many is they are all junk.  I bought a set of German made Knipex forged pliers and my search was over.  They're perfection.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm glad I asked here, thank you for the links.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 2, 2020)

Mike , I have a full set of Protos I use in at work , but , I just happen to know where some Snap Ons are .


----------



## Aukai (Apr 2, 2020)

I put in my order already, thanks...


----------



## mikey (Apr 2, 2020)

I have a Mac tools set with interchangeable tips and I think they suck big time. I may have to invest in that nice 8 piece Knipex set so thanks for the heads up on the brand, David Best!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 2, 2020)

Can't go wrong with Knipex. They are by far my favorite pliers manufacturer. I bought my very first Knipex pliers off the Matco truck in the late 90s/early 00 & I was hooked. I own way too many Knipex tools now. I don't have any of their snap ring pliers though, not yet anyway, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy them. I'll wait till my others finally give up.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Apr 3, 2020)

I needed a set to remove snap rings on a back hoe. The pins are 1 3/4" dia.  The cheap set of interchangeable tip pliers I had just twisted when I tried to spread the rings.    The Knipex did it with no issues.

Joe Hynes


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 3, 2020)

How about Channellock?  (926)? I believe they're still made in USA but for some reason doesn't seem to get as much respect as it used to.


----------



## mikey (Apr 3, 2020)

Did some research and I think I'll be strongly considering the Gedore set. Made in Austria, supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks like a nice set.


----------



## mikey (Apr 4, 2020)

I decided to buy the Knipex precision set. I spoke to a mechanic friend about the Gidore and while he didn't own it, he said the bulbous tip on the arms might get in the way. He said the Knipex that he does own has no issues. He pointed out that the Knipex precision set has hardened tool steel pins instead of the one-piece forged jaws on the standard set and he recommended the precision set for that reason. He also said the Knipex set has a limiting screw so you can avoid over-expanding external rings; Gidore doesn't have that feature. So, I just bought the 8-piece precision set in the canvas roll on ebay. Hope it works as well as advertised.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 4, 2020)

I'll let you know when I see my set of 4....


----------



## cascao (Apr 4, 2020)

+1 on Gedore


----------



## Alcap (Apr 4, 2020)

These are the ones I use at work for the front axle snap-rings on the 4x4 F350 -550s  . Also work well on back-hoe pins    https://shop.snapon.com/product/Int...-Retaining-Ring-Pliers-Set-(Blue-Point)/PR50A


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 4, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> How about Channellock?  (926)? I believe they're still made in USA but for some reason doesn't seem to get as much respect as it used to.


I have one of those and although better than the cheap craptastick ones from HF or similar, they still are not that great.  I would vote for the Knipex if I was going to buy another set.


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 5, 2020)

Those Channellock are what made me buy a set of the cheap imports, which were a vast improvement for the stiff internal rings I was working with.


----------



## mikey (Apr 11, 2020)

Got the 8-piece precision Knipex set yesterday and they are really nicely made. You can see the pressed in tips on these; they are not ground in place. I don't see any travel restriction screws on these but that's fine. Overall, a really nice set that should be the last I need to buy. 

The quality level is on par with my NWS plier set. If you haven't seen those tools, have a look.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 11, 2020)

The ones I got are too big, I need ti research for the smaller tips.


----------



## HarryJM (Apr 11, 2020)

I like the Channellock ones with the replaceable tips and have two pair, one big and one small. They are very heavy duty and I do not like the ones with the tips build in as that limits their versatility such as tip wearing out or breaking off.


			https://www.amazon.com/Channellock-927-Precision-Retaining-Interchangeable/dp/B000TG80SY


----------



## mikey (Apr 11, 2020)

Aukai said:


> The ones I got are too big, I need ti research for the smaller tips.



The Knipex 8 piece set has both large and small tips. A bit more expensive to buy but it is a pretty complete set. 4 each with large or small pins. Within each set of 4, there are inside and outside, straight and bent jaws. 

There are two 8 piece sets available. One with jaws that have the pins ground on the tips of the forged jaws and the precision set with pins pressed into the tips of the jaws; the latter is more expensive but the angle and shape of the pins is supposedly more precise. The cost for the 8 piece set is about double that of the 4 piece set. 

This listing was the best I could find for the 8 piece precision set. They accepted an offer of $170.00, shipped FexEx from Germany for free. I bet if I totalled the money for all the other crap pliers I have owned it would have equalled or exceeded this cost. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Z2V (Apr 11, 2020)

I use these on the small stuff


----------



## davidpbest (Apr 11, 2020)

I've owned just about every type of these things including the ChannelLock and the ones shown directly above.  Only the Knipex are worthy of an investment IMO.  Far superior to the stamped metal flexi-joint junk.


----------



## mikey (Apr 11, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> I've owned just about every type of these things including the ChannelLock and the ones shown directly above.  Only the Knipex are worthy of an investment IMO.  Far superior to the stamped metal flexi-joint junk.



Now that I've seen and tried them, I am inclined to agree, David. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 11, 2020)

rwm said:


> Tangentially, what is a good tool for removing e-clips? I usually just grab them with pliers but is there a better way?
> Robert


depending on the size of an E clip
for small to less than 1-1/2" Eclips, i'll usually use a pocket flat screwdriver between the E, and the shaft to pop the clip off the shaft


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 11, 2020)

you will almost never go wrong with German made tools or equipment


----------



## davidpbest (Apr 12, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> depending on the size of an E clip
> for small to less than 1-1/2" Eclips, i'll usually use a pocket flat screwdriver between the E, and the shaft to pop the clip off the shaft


I hear “Zing” as the clip flies into never never land.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 12, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> I hear “Zing” as the clip flies into never never land.


the zing has been heard before
i'll wrap a hand around the clip, if i think there is a chance for flight


----------



## jpackard56 (Apr 16, 2020)

Spent over an hour on one clip the other day on a hydraulic cylinder with "good set"...hogwash, lots of cussing, gashed finger thru glove, just all around bad day... The minute I saw your recommendation I could clearly see the solution I needed Thank You !  I am now waiting for my Knipex to arrive before I even try reassembly. I didn't realize Knipex had these, I have had some other Knipex adjustable/locking pliers in 3 sizes for over 20 years and when the blue handled ones can't do the job the Knipex set comes out of the drawer and have never failed.


----------



## tweinke (Apr 16, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> I hear “Zing” as the clip flies into never never land.



 I think people do not call them by there correct name, they are not E-clips. they are correctly called Geezus clips as in GEEZUS where did that go! Also another vote for Knipex


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (May 6, 2020)

How about removing star washers also known as push nuts or whatever they are called.





Anyone have a tool to remove these,  we get quite a bit of equipment with these washers fitted which makes it difficult to service.
They are usually a bit of a struggle to remove without destroying the washer and pin that they go over.

We usually use needle nose vise grips and squish them when they have a raised lip but sometimes they are very flat which makes them very difficult to get under the edge, on those ones the only way I've managed to loosen them is to use a fine sharp screwdriver and pry open one of the tangs without hopefully stabbing myself with the screwdriver.


----------



## Superburban (May 6, 2020)

A friend of mine that did assembly and repair work for several of the big box stores, made a tool by taking a fuel line removing tool, and grinding the curved lips down 1/2 or 2/3's. you have to work each side under one at a time, then use a screw driver under the tool, to push up. The idea is to push the clip from the inside, right next to the axle.


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 6, 2020)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> How about removing star washers also known as push nuts or whatever they are called.
> 
> View attachment 323489
> View attachment 323493
> ...


If I had to remove a lot of those star washers everyday, I would make a tool for it , I'm thinking something like a gear puller but a smaller version  with two small jaws , and a screw in the middle the could be attached to a cordless drill .


----------



## Superburban (May 7, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> If I had to remove a lot of those star washers everyday, I would make a tool for it , I'm thinking something like a gear puller but a smaller version  with two small jaws , and a screw in the middle the could be attached to a cordless drill .
> 
> View attachment 323496
> View attachment 323496


You need to be able to push the center from the backside. Pulling on the edges, will just make the fingers dig in deeper.


----------



## brino (May 7, 2020)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> How about removing star washers also known as push nuts or whatever they are called.



I HATE those things. 
They are NOT designed for repair.

I tend to use a Dremel and cut-off wheel, or snip the circumference and toss them.

Of course, then you gotta replace them with something, meaning you have to start stock them too, or find an alternate.......

-brino


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 7, 2020)

Superburban said:


> You need to be able to push the center from the backside. Pulling on the edges, will just make the fingers dig in deeper.



The shop made tool could have a "U" shape on the tip to push (or put more pressure) on the center . we never know one way or the other unless it is actually built.


----------

